# Milking a Red Poll???



## CESpeed (Aug 13, 2011)

I came across some interesting information while looking further into Red Polls.  I read that they are still milked in England and are actually considered a dual purpose cow.  Has anyone else heard about this or have experience with milking what we (U.S.) consider a beef cow as one would a milk cow without bottle feeding a calf?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 13, 2011)

I've heard of it before.  Simmentals are also still considered dual-purpose cows in Switzerland because they can be (and probably still are) used for both beef and milk production.  Milking a beef cow is no different from milking a dairy cow anyway.   Provided that the beef cow is gentle enough to let you milk her...but this wouldn't be a problem with Red Polls.


----------



## goodhors (Aug 14, 2011)

A cow is a cow, they give milk whatever the breed.  The only issue might be that you won't think 
you get enough milk to make the effort worthwhile.  With daily milking, the cow will certainly 
produce MORE milk, than she would if calf was the only user.  Some folks find they get sufficient 
milk with penning the calf overnight, milking in the morning, then turning cow and calf out together
during the day.  Cow would be full in the AM, then calf would get "his share" nursing during the day 
and still be a growthy calf.

ANY breed cow will need some training to be milked.  If you have the heifer before calving, you should
feed her in your chosen milking place, get her used to being restrained and FEEDING her there for the 
reward.  You will need to practice cleaning her udder and having it touched, handled.  She needs to stand
quietly while you sit by her for the milking process.  Grooming her with brushes certainly lets the cow 
enjoy being handled and touched all over.  This needs to be done on a DAILY basis for best results, and 
before she has a calf to worry about.  She has to believe you are nice, won't hurt her calf or her so she cooperates
with you.  Her calf should be put near her face for licking, comfort, but penned or held out of your way to milk.

Just snagging the new mother out of the field and endeavoring to milk her could be difficult or dangerous if 
she thinks calf is in danger.  Calves are VERY silly, always react loudly while trying to run about, could set 
her off for problems.  Even the gentlest cow SHOULD be a good mother in trying to defend her calf from 
being hurt.  Older cow may be more accepting of calf handling, separation, but not know how to be milked so
that is NOT a good time to teach her, while she is confused.

Cows LOVE routine, expect certain things to happen at a given time, if you are consistant with them.  Training
a beef breed to milk should not be difficult.  Beef  breed is designed for meat production, but still can be milked.
Beef breed just won't give as much quantity of milk.  But many of the dairy breeds give WAY too much milk, as 
stated by members on here!  Smaller milk quantity of a beef cow, milked once a day, could be the perfect solution
for your family needs.

You can try it, see how it goes.  If you like milking with all the handling, cleanliness needs, great things made from 
milk, you continue.  Daily milking means a definate commitment to doing the job well.   If milking is too much work, 
or time commitment, just doesn't work for your family, then you just turn her out with her calf and 
quit milking her.   Either way, you can't lose!  Milking is an experiment, works for some folks, not for others.  You 
still have the nice cow and her calf to enjoy petting.


----------



## CESpeed (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you for the information.  Owning cows going to be waaaay cooler than I thought.


----------

